# Video Review - my first thickness planer



## GaryK

Pretty cool being able to plane your own lumber, huh?

Nice video. I wish more people did that "out of the box" thing.


----------



## sbryan55

I agree with Gary. But too often we get caught up in the adrenaline rush from having a new tool and simply want to get it up and running as fast as we can. Thanks for the review.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice review and video. Welcome to the world of planing your own lumber - it makes liife easier. You might want to invest in a Wixey Digital Planer Readout - will make planing much more accurate.


----------



## pjaromin

Nice video…I agree that it was helpful to see the "unboxing". Thanks!


----------



## markrules

Great job. Thanks for the link!


----------



## DaveHerron

Cool video! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## bigdog72

Thanks for the great video! Music was a nice touch!


----------



## Zuki

I have one just like that but I got it from Canadian Tire here in Canada. Mine is dark blue and came with a stand . . . but otherwise looks exacly like yours.

What is the part number on the side discharge shoot?


----------



## jstewart

I love the video. My wife and I have been in the market for a video camera since we have a baby now. Watching your video makes me want to video tape some of my own woodworking. Now I'm REALLY wanting to get a video camera. Thanks.


----------



## affyx

Zuki, it's H7516


----------



## gizmodyne

Great video.Love the sped up section.

Looks like a mean and lean beast. How much are the knives?

I noticed that the piece you ran through had not been jointed first and had a big "dip", so the planer, I think, is not sniping as much is it is following the piece of wood. Anyone getting a first planer should be aware that they need to be run in tandem with a jointer (or sled if you want to trouble). They do one thing well..making the opposite side parallel to the original.

As for the thickness guage most of the stock are not too reliable.


----------



## Zuki

Tks JC


----------



## affyx

Gizmo: the knives are $32 for a set of two. They are double sided.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice video, Its looks like it will make for a nice little planer.


----------



## Richforever

Thanks for the video. It really helps to see it in operation.


----------



## Dusty56

The video was great …I really should get a vidcam too because I order things thru ebay , etc. and have received damaged goods . It would have been great proof of concealed damage if I had taped the original opening of the packages . Thanks for making this excellent review and Happy New Year !


----------



## davedye

I installed the Wixey planer gauge on mine, love it. Definetly worth the bucks.


----------



## affyx

5 years later and still recommend this planer, however the pins holding the return rollers fell out a few times, rather than risk having one of those pins or washers get into the motor or cutter head, I removed the return rollers altogether which removes some of the functionality of this planer. I called Grizzly today and "Steve" said they have not had any complaints about this which I find strange since both rollers suffered this issue on mine.

*I would take a star off for this issue if I could.* (maybe two)

Here's a video Grizzly posted yesterday on changing the blades on this plane (which got me thinking about the roller issue, thus the call to them and this update)


----------



## B4B

John,

Did Grizzly suggest or offer anything for the roller issue?

Seems like a major detractor from an otherwise decent sounding product.

How hard do you work this (heavy daily use, occasional hobby use, or something in between)? I'm looking at one of these or perhaps the Makita version. My shop space is limited so portable is my only option.

Thanks!


----------

